# frist bird



## birdbarrel (Dec 17, 2008)

hey guys this is my frist did over the winter shot in jan and thought i would mount it myself please give some feed back poss and neg so i know how to improve my art plan doing some duck this after the season over


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

The pic is not coming up for me. 

Ganzer


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

me either


----------

